# Comet Machholz



## ommigosh (Jan 5, 2005)

It's worth having a look at this comet just now.  Should be visible to the naked eye but its best best viewed with binoculars or a small telescope.  Comet Machholz will be quite visible throughout January 2005.  Just now (5th January) it is a couple of finger widths below the Pleiades and Orion's belt seems to points roughly at it (going from left to right).  It appears as quite a large smudge in my binoculars.  Have a look.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 6, 2005)

For those without binoculars, like me, the net offers the view from Canton, New York :

http://it.stlawu.edu/~aodo/SLU/astronomy/skyevents.htm


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 6, 2005)

_*Use your super vision. *_


----------



## Esioul (Jan 6, 2005)

We have a telescope, so I might try to get a look tonight.


----------

